# Looking for a Jebao DCS 12000



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

As the title says i am looking for a Jebao 12000 pump to be used as a back up for my basement sump. Let me know what you got.


----------



## Fwdpolly (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi, 
I have one, only use for 10 min to test it. it was too strong for my 90 gallons.
brought it from reef supply Canada on April 30, 2017.
willing to let it go for $150. pm me if interested.
Thanks 
Tom


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Fwdpolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have one, only use for 10 min to test it. it was too strong for my 90 gallons.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom i ended up ordering it from Petsandponds....for extra $40 i get a 1 year warranty...just for the peace of mind sake...but thanks..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fwdpolly (Jan 31, 2016)

No problem!


----------

